# Battery prices



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Who's cheapest for 110 ah or 125 ah etc batteries right now, my head is spinning looking at prices and sizes.

Free delivery is essential.

It might be an idea to make this a sticky and post any good deals as and when they come up.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

best so far

Not too clever with types of battery and all the other info about them though so they might be rubbish.


----------



## bob23 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi,
www.tayna.co.uk
I always use this Welsh firm there is carriage charge but free post does not exist I am sure it is included into the price of a free post battery.
They arrive the day after ordering.

My leisure batteries are "Odyssey" and Devon 4 x 4 were cheapest a few years back.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Never found a delivery company yet that does free delivery is the delivery cost built in to the price you pay for the goods you purchase if free delivery.

www.tayna.co.uk have been mentioned before on forum for good service.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Of course it's not free delivery anyone that thinks it is needs educating, but since most of the sellers of batteries do not live in the 
next street it is part of the price no matter how it's described.

But my query was about batteries nor delivery, I need to get some today as I now have a fixed location forced onto me, but it turns out to be a good one, and the Ebay ones will fit with a bit of leeway.

So having looked at Tayna cheapest for 2 x 125ah inc delivery is £168.06, but don't know anything about warranty or the battery, so although very slightly cheaper, I don't think the batteries are equal in quality, type or warranty, I can also collect from Alpha for less than the 10% discount offered making them cheaper than Tayna, other discounts for MHF or SBMCC might also apply, not tried yet, and cash also might work.

Any cheaper anywhere inc postage.


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

[So having looked at Tayna cheapest for 2 x 125ah inc delivery is £168.06, but don't know anything about warranty or the battery, so although very slightly cheaper, I don't think the batteries are equal in quality, type or warranty, I can also collect from Alpha for less than the 10% discount offered making them cheaper than Tayna, other discounts for MHF or SBMCC might also apply, not tried yet, and cash also might work.

Any cheaper anywhere inc postage.[/quote]

That's an excellent price I think .


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Evs54 said:


> That's an excellent price I think .


Me too, but no one awake yet to comment on the quality etc, I only want to buy one set so best to take advice from the experts first.

Then we get in to cable sizes, fuses etc and my head starts to hurt again.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

Used these before and they were fine
http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/batterymegauk?_trksid=p2047675.l2559


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I bought three of these but they don't seem to list any at the moment.
2 was £166.50


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I can only comment on Tayna - I bought two batteries from them (2 x 85ah), they apologised that they could not deliver by the following day to us, but managed to deliver them superbly packaged in 47 hours.....  

The price of the two was £160 and included delivery to France......

a similar battery in Leisure 47 (our local accessory and MH company in towns around this department) was quoted as €335 for one....  

hence the Welsh company are a favourite for me - we also bought an unusual sized battery for our lawn tractor from them too - very, very efficient and well priced and the batteries we have bought have behaved impeccably so have never tried the warranty out......

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> I bought three of these but they don't seem to list any at the moment.
> 2 was £166.50


found them

Any reason for choosing those Andy apart from price?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Same battery different label different seller £12 delivery there Kev

I bought them because they're the same as the Numax brand that Tanya sell but less money.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Tanya are not listing the 125 like those at the moment but look at the price of a lower capacity one 8O 
http://www.tayna.co.uk/EXV115-Enduroline-Calcium-Leisure-Battery-P8283.html


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> Same battery different label different seller £12 delivery there Kev
> 
> I bought them because they're the same as the Numax brand that Tanya sell but less money.


How would you say they compare with these on a technical level, not price, as I think I might end up going with these.

I need to crack on and Liz is getting impatient with my excuses of having to do things in a certain order, i should have ordered some ages ago, but didn't as I wanted to go under the drivers seat, but after fitting the fresh water inlet a space has revealed itself to be perfect for the LBs.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Same spec probably same factory

BEWARE that says delivery next Tuesday


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> Same spec probably same factory
> 
> BEWARE that says delivery next Tuesday


I'll be collecting, it's only over the hill, and I save 10% which is less than the fuel and I'd get them today.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

That looks like a good deal Kev,especially with a 4 year warranty.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

bigtree said:


> That looks like a good deal Kev,especially with a 4 year warranty.


I just rang them and got it down to £75 each collected, not much but less is still less.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

These were the best I found........................

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281066979461?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Went this afternoon and got them, heavy little LBs, more info in my build thread shortly.

£75 inc vat each if you buy two collect, and pay cash.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

What seems to be well reasoned guidance on how to connect multiple batteries can be found here.

Regards,
John


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

I was looking at getting a Numax CXV24MF and Manbat have a depot nearby but their website doesn't seem to list any details now

Are they trade only these days?

I've read somewhere that calcium ones aren't any good if they get too discharged. (below 40%)

Steve


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Apart from lithium ion, nickle metal hydride and nickel cadmium which you won't find in leisure batteries, discharging to 40% will do damage.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

homenaway said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was looking at getting a Numax CXV24MF and Manbat have a depot nearby but their website doesn't seem to list any details now
> 
> ...


What's 40% anyway, 40% of what?

I know s0d all about sparky stuff, but know if it gets down to 12v it's pretty much stuffed, quite why it's called 12v is a bit odd as that's a bottom limit, you really need 12.5 or better, so percentage wise less than 5% seems nearer, but as I said I know s0d all about sparky stuff, Andy is the Gov on that along with Peter.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...jFWoLy&sig=AHIEtbQDZT0v4bfeZiWKZZrw4f_RGhHeEA

"discharging to 40% will do damage." in terms of reducing it's cycle count quicker.
The ideal situation is to have enough battery capacity that it is never going to be discharged more than 50% before being recharged, Having solars will lengthen the lifespan considerably


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:-oiVJiO7lZwJ:www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk...jFWoLy&sig=AHIEtbQDZT0v4bfeZiWKZZrw4f_RGhHeEA
> 
> "discharging to 40% will do damage." in terms of reducing it's cycle count quicker.
> The ideal situation is to have enough battery capacity that it is never going to be discharged more than 50% before being recharged, Having solars will lengthen the lifespan considerably


I obviously have it wrong Andy surprise surprise, so the 50% you mention, what is the 50%, it can't be of 12v as that would be 6v.

While I think, been meaning to ask, some batteries have a life of 250 cycles, what does that really mean.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

If you have a fully charge battery at 12.7 volts and a fully discharged battery at 11.9 volts 50% discharge is 12.3 volts. These are of course readings taken when there is no load and no input.
500 cycles at 50% is what the battery is claimed to be capable of. Obviously if you never do full cycles the battery will last longer and inversely if you discharge beyond 50% on a regular basis the life will be shorter.

EDIT of course there are always better batteries but at very much higher prices. What we bought are excellent for the money


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> If you have a fully charge battery at 12.7 volts and a fully discharged battery at 11.9 volts 50% discharge is 12.3 volts. These are of course readings taken when there is no load and no input.


Ah now that makes sense even to me Andy :roll:



Techno100 said:


> 500 cycles at 50% is what the battery is claimed to be capable of. Obviously if you never do full cycles the battery will last longer and inversely if you discharge beyond 50% on a regular basis the life will be shorter.


I shall be watching controller display like a hawk now :lol:



Techno100 said:


> EDIT of course there are always better batteries but at very much higher prices. What we bought are excellent for the money


Hopefully my new ones will be OK for a while with our modest needs and a decent controller/panel.

Andy, what size are the nuts for the LB threads, 8mm will only do a1/2 turn, and 10mm is way too sloppy on the +ve FML.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Should have been supplied

They are not metric, some imperial size akin to 8mm
http://www.trfastenings.com/pages/Thread+Conversion+Tables


----------



## TASSLE (Sep 13, 2008)

Just bought 2 from Road Pro at Daventry. Good deal on Banners discount if you belong to Camping & Caravan club.


----------

